# Peugeot Bicycle?



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Need help identifying 70s Peugeot bike - NEW PICS!!!*

Hi. How is everyone? I need your guys help identifying a 1970s Peugeot road bike. It doesn't exactly match anything in the catalogs. I know it's a UE8 because it has all the right hardware to be a UE8 but then on the other hand it has brake extenders and other xtras which don't seem to match. These are the pics I took today of the actual bike. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Peugeots are good bikes. I envy you for that snag.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

If it's from the 70's you may run into issues if you want to use it for parts. French bikes, such as Peugeot, had many components which are unique to French bikes. By the mid to early 80's most of the sizes had changed to the current standards.

See:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/velos.html


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah from doing a bit of research I'm deffinately happy especially since fixing it up will just have to be a lipstick job...Cleaning it up, oiling the chain and a few minor things


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> If it's from the 70's you may run into issues if you want to use it for parts. French bikes, such as Peugeot, had many components which are unique to French bikes. By the mid to early 80's most of the sizes had changed to the current standards.
> 
> See:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/velos.html



Thanks for the site. I'll try and post some pics tommorow. For now I'm going to do some research.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

This site may help too:
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzerndgo/id63.html


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

So Laffeaux how long have you owned a Peugeot? How do you like it?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

William_25 said:


> I'm getting a Peugeot road bike from a friend. It's a fixer upper but he's giving it to me for free. he's the manager of an apt building and people constantly leave unwanted things behind when they move. Tommorow I'm hopefully going to pick up 3 bikes for them. The Peugeot, what looks like a 70s woman's schwinn and a bike that has no front badge but deffinately looks like it would be great for parts if nothing else. Has anyone had any experiance with Peugeot?


Some Puegeots were considered excellent, top of the line bikes. Some were low end consumer grade. Some later models were POS's. It would be interesting to see pics and / or serial numbers or model numbers if/when you get it. sounds like fun though.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

William_25 said:


> So Laffeaux how long have you owned a Peugeot? How do you like it?


My commuter is a 1980 Peugeot that I bought for $100 and have been riding since 2003. I originally ran it as a single speed bike, and quickly converted it to a fixed gear. Mine is 2nd tier bike - not as good as a full on race bike, but not a low-end frame either. The three main tubes are Reynolds 531.

I like the way that the bike it rides. It handles really well and predictable - as good or better than my "modern" bikes. The only complaint is it's weight, which given that it's a commuter bike, is really not a complaint. However, even striped to one gear (no derailers, no big chain ring, no freewheel, and no shifters) the bike is still about 5 pounds heavier than my regular road bike (which also has a steel frame). 

As the other post says, Peugeot made everything form high-end race bikes, to low-end bikes that really have no value. Their nice frames will still ride great, but will be heavy. I'd steer clear of the low-end frames as the nicer ones are better frames and cost little more to buy.


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone I've got an update for this thread. The bike is from what I can tell a Cadre Allege and from the badge I think it's a tier 2. Does this make any sense?


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Update...I believe now it's a UE8 it has the fenders and generator light. I however wasn't able to find any bike that fit the exact description as far as the pic goes in any of the catalogs online. The online UE8 I was able to find was in the 1974 catalog but aside from the fenders and light it didn't have much in common with the peugeot I have now. The peugeot I have looks like a 1977/78 UO8 with the brake extenders and badges. It doesn't look like it had after market parts put on because it has places for the light generator built in...I haven't taken any pics of it yet because my camera is broke but here's a couple pics from the catalog. The 2nd pic is the '74 UE8 and the 1st is the bike that looks exactly like what I have but the pic doesn't have the fenders, light and rack.


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW It's been like two days. Anyone got and advice for me?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

William_25 said:


> WOW It's been like two days. Anyone got and advice for me?


Try the Classicrendezvous list. Not many people are into these Peugeots.


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Does this bike fit you? I'll assume that it does. Is it hilly where you live? If it's not too hilly, you might consider making a single speed (SS) out of this bike. It's going to cost around $300 to $500 or more, (all those little parts add up!) depending on who's doing the labor. If it's you doing the labor, you'll need to include the price of a manual in your budget, as well as some tools. This is the perfect bike to learn wrenching on.

If it was me, I would strip that bike down to the frame. Remove the freewheel from the rear hub. Soak the freewheel & chain in kerosene, dry, & repeat until you can tell if these parts can be unfrozen and possible re-used. I would throw out/recycle/donate everything except the frame/fork/headset (if it isn't worn) stem, handlebars, brake levers (lose the lever extensions, though) and brake calipers. Save the seatpost, but only so you can bring it to a bike shop & use it to size a modern seatpost. Polish up the chrome on the fork, clean up any rust, compound and then wax (I actually prefer TR3 Resin glaze) the entire fork, frame & fenders. Set aside the fenders for the rainy season. You might be able to convince me to build up new wheels, using new alloy rims, on the old hubs, depending on how those hubs look when you rebuild them. Have a shop check the frame & fork alignment, re-tap the bottom bracket shell & fit a cartridge type bottom bracket. Now, you're no longer limited in terms of crankarm/pedal choices, which was one of the nightmares of having a French threaded bike. Get some local help in choosing a crankset (it needs to match the bottom bracket spindle); this and the wheels will be your most expensive purchases.

I recommend Performance Forte GT or GTK tires (available in 27" x 1 1/4"), tubes, and cloth rim strips for your new wheels. Good quality, & the price can't be beat. They also have a conventional mountain bike pedal that I like (around $25, sometimes on sale for a little less) that looks & works great on a SS. You'll need new brake cables, brake cable housings, and brake pads, rubber brake hoods, bar tape, and a saddle.

Most sane people would balk at spending money on this kind of bike (rest assured, based on how much of it is being thrown out, it is definately not 'second tier'.....but it will be). When you're done, though, it should be a lot of fun to ride/be seen on. Take some "after" pictures for us!


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Not horribly in most parts but sometimes it can be...Why?


----------



## William_25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice especially on cleaning but I'm going to do my bst to keep as many of the original parts as possible. I really want to keep it original and do a true restoration.


----------

